# Circle Cutting Jig



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Saw Scott Phillips us a metal circle cutting jig on his bandsaw to cut half a log into a bowl blank. See the video here, Episode 1712.

Anyhow, I thought I'd give his bowl turning method a whirl, but I didn't have that fancy jig for my band saw. I found a scrap of 2x12 in my pile, and made one.









Routed a dado about the size of a screwhead down the center in line with the band saw blade, cut into the 2x with the band saw (twice, to make a slightly larger than kerf slot), and clamped it to the table. With a 1/2" 3TPI blade, I was able to round a large blank with no trouble. I imagine smaller blanks will be a breeze. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I made a jig with a runner to run in the miter gauge slot, so the jig slides. A stop on the underside of the jig, stops the jig, when the stop hits the front of the table.
With this setup, you put the wood on the jig, and slide the jig and stock, into the blade. When the jig stops, start turning the stock, and cut the circle. If you don't have a sliding jig, you need to start with a section of the stock, which is at the edge of the circle you want to cut.
I made the same type jig for my router table. Works great.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice post
Thanks for sharing a cool tip on a homemade jig.....


----------

